# snabel-a, åäö och ALT-GR...

## Kazaza

Hej... jag har gått igenom alla förslag till hur man ska ändra så att det fungerar med snabel-a,åäö och alt-gr knapparna i den klistrade topicen... men inget hjälper... finns det nån som kan hjälpa mej  :Question: 

första delen av /etc/X11/XF86Config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option   "XkbLayout"     "se"

   Option    "XkbVariant"    "pc-105"

EndSection
```

min /etc/rc.conf:

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="se-latin1"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="local"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="Gnome"

```

och slutligen min /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LC_ALL=sv_SE

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE

LANGUAGE=sv_SE

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

LC_TIME=sv_SE

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE

LC_NAME=sv_SE

LC_PAPER=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

SYSFONT=lat0-16

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE 
```

Jag blir väldigt irriterad när jag inte kan skriva alla tecken i consollen mm.... jag kan skriva dem när jag loggar in via "CTRL + ALT + F1-F6" men inte när jag öppnar en terminal i gnome... kan heller inte skriva snabel-a här tex.

----------

## Kazaza

jag har gått igenom inställningarna igen, och fått åäö att fungera överallt.... Jag har ändrat dessa inställningar...

i /etc/X11/XF86Config:

```
   Option    "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"
```

i /etc/rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

MEN... Hur får jag Alt-gr knappen att fungera? Jag har ingen aning om hur man skriver in snabel-a annars...

----------

## kallamej

Rimligen så borde du kommentera bort nodeadkeys-raden. AltGr är ju en deadkey. Jag har den inte.

----------

## Kazaza

bara en kanske fruktansvärt dum fråga... måste man logga ut/reboota datorn för att den ska ta ändringarna som man gjort i de här configsen? 

Eller räcker det med att köra en env-update ..........

----------

## kallamej

Ändrar man i Xs config måste man så vitt jag vet starta om X. För rc.conf bör det räcka att starta om keymaps-skriptet. Ändringar i env.d kräver env-update samt source /etc/profile eller ett nytt shell (ny terminal).

----------

## Kazaza

Jag skulle vilja fråga en sak...

i vilken config bestäms det vilket tangentbordslayout jag har när jag loggar in via ssh eller via CTRL_ALT_F1-F6 och var bestämms det vilken layout jag har när gnome är startat...

stämmer det här:

1# ssh, CTRL_ALT_F1-F6 = /etc/rc.conf

2# gnome = /etc/X11/XF86Config

var kommer 02locale in i bilden?

jag frågar för att få veta var allt är rätt... jag har alla tecken som jag ska ha när jag loggar in via alternativ 1# men inte när jag loggar in i gnome.... inte ens i inloggnings fältet kan jag skriva alla tecken... framför allt så är det knappen Alt-gr som jag saknar...nån annan som kan visa deras fungerande konfiguration?

för den delen.... i 02locale... ska det vara "sv_SE" eller sv_SE ?

----------

## kallamej

02locale kommer in överallt, i övrigt är det nog rätt uppfattat. Du kan testa mina inställningar. Sen vet jag inte om det spelar någon roll att du har pc-105 i din XF86Config istället för pc105. Följande kommandon är bra för felsökning.

```
showkey [-a]
```

```
locale [charmap]
```

Kolla även i /var/log/XFree86.0.log. Den här sidan kan hjälpa vad gäller locale.

----------

## Kazaza

J ag har hållt på att experimenterat lite fram och tillbaka, men kan inte få allt att fungera...

Jag kan fortfarande inte använda Alt-Gr knappen på mitt tangentbord...   :Sad:  det mesta annat verkar fungera... 

Jag har dessa inställningar i rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

Min XF86Config nu....

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option   "XkbLayout"     "sv-latin1"

   Option    "XkbModel"   "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxismapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Samtron"

   ModelName    "75E"

   HorizSync    30-70

   VertRefresh  50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Jag kollade i loggen som du tipsade mej om och detta var vad som stod där...

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 31 20:10:05 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "sv-latin1"

(**) XKB: layout: "sv-latin1"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7
```

Som du ser... "Custom Keycode disabled"

Vad kan man göra åt det? Var ska man söka vidare för att hitta felet?

Det verkar ju som att det fungerar så länge man håller sej till att logga in via tty så länge man inte startar X.... (förlåt om det blir att låta konstigt ibland... jag har aldrig hållt på med linux förr, endast de två sista veckorna... jag gör bara så gott jag kan att förklara var jag menar...)

Jag är jätte tacksam för alla hjälp jag får...

----------

## kallamej

Jag har också CustomKeycode disabled, så det är inte problemet. I min XF86Config har jag 

```
Identifier  "Keyboard1"

Driver      "Keyboard"

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout"  "se"
```

Har inte så mycket fler ideer annat än det som en sökning på 'AltGr' ger.

----------

## Kazaza

Tack för all hjälp... allt fungerar nu....

så här ser det ut numera...

```
    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "se"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "altwin:menu"
```

som du ser hittade jag en hel del användbart... till exempel altwin:menu... gör så att man får fram samma meny som när man högerklickar.... hade inte det heller förrut...

men det som fixade det stora problemet var :

```
Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"
```

tack för hjälpen....

----------

